# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Starnberger See Tierschutz?

## pma2013

Servus, 

habe gehrt, dass fr den mittleren Teil des Starnberger Sees ein Wassersport-Verbot fr die Zeit vom 1. November bis 1. April wegen des Tierschutzes gilt. 

Stimmt das? Sind Windsurfer davon auch betroffen? Welches Gebiet ist mit dem mittleren See gemeint?

Mich wrde vor allem interessieren ob man im November und Mrz in Ambach surfen darf. 

Vielen Dank!

Gre
Philipp

----------


## Urlauber

Moin Philipp,

schau dir mal folgenden Link an.

http://www.sta5.de/die-region/die-fu...erger-see.html

Gru Torsten

----------


## pma2013

Moin Torsten, 

top genau das habe ich gesucht! 

Vielen Dank!
Gre Philipp

----------


## Surf Maniac

Schlimm, was bei euch die spendensammelnden Pseudoschtzer (Nabu, Bund, etc.) schon erreicht haben.
Anstatt sich fr wichtige Dinge einzusetzen (Verbot von Insekten- und Pflanzengiften) versucht die Industrie von Spendensammlern berall den Menschen aus der Natur auszusperren, obwohl er zur Natur dazu gehrt.

Stellt euch schon mal darauf ein, dass es noch schlimmer wird mit der zuknftigen Regierung.
Halten wir nur die Fe still drfen wir bald gar nicht mehr in die Natur.

----------

